# Rats simply won't litter train



## binkyandbashful (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I can't even tell you how much I have tried to litter train my rats or how many times I have moved their trays. They pee literally EVERYWHERE! And I've had them for over a month 

I recently got them new liberta double explorer and this time I waited to see where they chose to pee, and at first it was in the corner of one of their platforms. So I placed a corner tray there. Of course, my luck, they kept pushing it forward and peeing behind it, so I made it so that it was wedged there and couldn't be moved. And I do see a little pee in there once in a while. But they don't just use one corner. They pee just outside the litter tray, I'm pretty sure they pee in their hammocks, I also line the bottom of my cages with fleece and they pee on that in a few places. I don't think I have enough room to place a litter tray in every place they pee!!!

The girl who is on her own until she is spayed also isn't litter training, she pees in her pod where she hides a lot because she's alone. I've tried to swap the pod and the litter tray but it doesn't matter, she'll just pee in the pod regardless of where it's placed. I'm hoping that will change when she's placed back with the boys.

I was told that litter training a rat would be the easiest thing but they simply seem to pee everywhere but!

What I want to know is, are there any tips and tricks? Do I keep at it and hope they eventually train? Or do I just fill both bottoms of the cages with litter as they're rather deep pans?? I love the look of fleece but it kicks up a right stink when they pee all over it


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Have you tried a pee rock yet?


----------



## binkyandbashful (Feb 13, 2017)

You know, the amount of times I have googled litter training tips, that has never come up. I have never even heard of a pee rock, but I just googled it and it sounds promising. I'm going to try it ASAP. If this doesn't work, I don't know what will.


----------



## binkyandbashful (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm used to coming home from work and finding pee but today there's literally loads just outside of the litter tray - you're so close boys but not close enough! Haha


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you have litter? Good luck!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Not all rats can be litter trained. I actually think by far most will not fully litter train.

A litter box can still be nice, definitely use a pee rock and it will help get alot but don't expect them to ever be fully trained to use it.

I personally always suggest using disposable bedding over fleece. It is much safer & healthier for the rats.

On top of that rats like to mark, both sexes though mostly males.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> Do you have litter? Good luck!


I mean bedding,not litter.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I third the Pee rock! I have multiple in my cage and they're always covered.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I have 3 girls who are fully litter trained when it comes to pooping. Not one "raisin" is left outside that box. Peeing is another issue. They pee everywhere, mostly where they sleep. I hate that. As much as I clean their cage, I don't want them laying in their own urine. 

I did the pee rock. It was pretty big but small enough to fit in the litter box. I was thrilled that they started peeing on it right away. Fully litter trained rats! Dream come true.

Fast forward a few nights and I wake up to a loud thud. I get up to check on them and the three of them are working together to push the rock to their sleeping box. *sigh*


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

I also highly recommend you try the wee rock, as said, it will help but don't expect them to ever be trained to use it all the time. Some rats just can't be litter trained, most will only ever poo in the litter box and will still wee wherever they see fit. Males especially, they love to mark. I also recommend you use a bedding as opposed to fleece, it's much healthier for the ratties. If they're weeing on it, the ammonia levels will be rising which can cause URI's. A paper based cat litter is a much safer alternative.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

Those who say rats can't be completely litter trained are so right, lol.

I have 4 boys and I adopted all of them at 5 weeks. I began litter training right from the get go and tried the pee rock and other training methods... but no luck at all, lol. They pee everywhere but always pooped in the litter box. 

Try to reward them when they pee in the right spot!


----------



## binkyandbashful (Feb 13, 2017)

moonkissed said:


> I personally always suggest using disposable bedding over fleece. It is much safer & healthier for the rats.





BearNecessities said:


> I also highly recommend you try the wee rock, as said, it will help but don't expect them to ever be trained to use it all the time. Some rats just can't be litter trained, most will only ever poo in the litter box and will still wee wherever they see fit. Males especially, they love to mark. I also recommend you use a bedding as opposed to fleece, it's much healthier for the ratties. If they're weeing on it, the ammonia levels will be rising which can cause URI's. A paper based cat litter is a much safer alternative.


If that's the case, I may just use litter in both of the cage pans and put a pee rock in the corner and scoop out the wet spots when needed. They don't even poop in one spot, so it may be my best option. The fleece stinks and after reading most of the replies I'm not sure I want fleece in there anymore if they're prone to peeing over it. They've already got the sneezes, which I'm going to the vets for next week, but I'm 90% sure that's down to the breeder as I've heard stories, and not because of the wee fleece. But better to be safe than sorry. I use back to nature paper bedding, is that a good choice? It's what I use for my rabbits aswell.




Grotesque said:


> Fast forward a few nights and I wake up to a loud thud. I get up to check on them and the three of them are working together to push the rock to their sleeping box. *sigh*


That literally sounds like something my rats would do. They're so naughty and I'm pretty sure they team up to destroy the cage as soon as I tidy it! 




LilysPets said:


> Those who say rats can't be completely litter trained are so right, lol.
> 
> I have 4 boys and I adopted all of them at 5 weeks. I began litter training right from the get go and tried the pee rock and other training methods... but no luck at all, lol. They pee everywhere but always pooped in the litter box.
> 
> Try to reward them when they pee in the right spot!


Mine don't even do that! Naughty little buggers! The girl poops in the tray but pees in her hiding spot, but the boys pee and poop wherever they please! They're lucky they're cute! ;D


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Back2nature is perfect for rats. I used to use that, it got too expensive in the end having to clean 3 DCN's weekly. There is a cheaper alternative called BreederCelect Fibrecycle, it's exactly the same as Back2Nature but is £13.50 for a massive bag. I'd recommend you get some 1.5" pans for the base of the cage so they can't kick the litter out. Keep a litter box or two in the cage with wee rocks in them anyway, they may wee on the rocks. The sneezes may well be due to the breeder, then again, they could be due to the fleece if it's been weed on. If what I've heard is true and his rats are all being medicated for URI's and he's still breeding babies with weak immune systems into the shed full of sick rats then I wouldn't be surprised if they have caught something from his "rattery". But I'd think they would've come to you being sneezy.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I'v also had luck with pee rocks in the past. Another thing you could do is to take a step back and simplify their cage during the training process. Keep them on one main level for a few weeks and see if that helps (take out shelves/other levels)- it's also easier for you to manage one litter box rather than many. Once they get the hang of that start adding back other levels. Also, I don't think you mentioned what litter area bin you're using, but try a different pan- a bigger one. Good luck!


----------



## theherbs (Dec 14, 2020)

binkyandbashful said:


> I'm used to coming home from work and finding pee but today there's literally loads just outside of the litter tray - you're so close boys but not close enough! Haha


I had the same shelves in my cage and it was a pee magnet I would suggest taking it out and replacing it with something not as solid and more entertaining.. I replaced it with a wine rack hanger thing which they run across but as it is basically rings tied together they no longer pee in that space as there isn’t any space to... although hey still pee everywhere I can’t seem to litter train them with their pee even with a pee rock


----------

